# Survivorman is BACK!



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I received this via email today:



> SURVIVORMAN RETURNS
> 
> Hey everyone! We're excited to announce that Discovery Channel US, Science Channel US and Travel + Escape in Canada are set to air 8 BRAND NEW Survivorman episodes THIS January 2014!
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to the new episodes. I happened to catch his specials that aired recently about his top 5 Dangers and top 5 ways/methods/tools for Fire, Shelter, Food, MacGuyverisms, and Water. They were pretty interesting even though they were nearly entirely scenes from previously aired episodes.

I haven't found an actual air date/time for the new episodes. Hopefully my ARWL will catch them!


----------

